# New world record typical ????



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Jack The Ripper (Dec 24, 2011)

This should be good


----------



## nyturkeyduster (Aug 5, 2006)

Since when are game wardens contacted to score bucks? 

Who writes this stuff? 

Nice buck regardless.


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

Big deer no doubt, but I don't see that buck as a 10pt breaking any records and a few deductions to boot with the kickers.


----------



## widow maker 223 (Sep 7, 2011)

That buck is huge but im not seeing that many inches.


----------



## AllOut (Jan 23, 2009)

Is there really a comparison???
More mass on this buck but is that enough?
Hanson buck below


----------



## huntinfool14 (Oct 17, 2002)

I don't see it getting there.....


----------



## sway415 (Jan 31, 2012)

awesome deer... but i'm not seeing it. this will get interesting for sure...


----------



## Fulldraw1972 (Jan 6, 2012)

Great looking buck. Its what dreams are made of. I just don't see 213 Net there.


----------



## nomansland (Sep 12, 2008)

Math is hard for some people.


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

Not enough tines,and the big one that hurts this deer that all other WR contenders have...spread


----------



## WUD DUK (Nov 3, 2009)

nomansland said:


> Math is hard for some people.


Math? What is math?? LOL


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

Sure hope he took better pics.


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

Even if he measured tine length at the middle of the main beams, it still wouldn't be within 20-30 inches of the Hansen buck...:wink:


----------



## Ohbowhunter815 (Jul 19, 2010)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Not enough tines,and the big one that hurts this deer that all other WR contenders have...spread


You could take him from 16" spread to 22" and you're only gaining 6".


----------



## Arch (Feb 27, 2014)

yea dont see it either


----------



## BuckTeeth (Apr 12, 2012)

Not seeing a world record typical unless the guy holding it is 9'6" and 700lbs.


----------



## kiaelite (Dec 8, 2008)

I agree, STUD of a buck, but not WR


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

Ohbowhunter815 said:


> You could take him from 16" spread to 22" and you're only gaining 6".


6 inches is a lot on a 200inch deer


----------



## rootju (Sep 22, 2009)

Monster, but I'm with everyone else. I don't see a WR.


----------



## Fulldraw1972 (Jan 6, 2012)

I come up with 205 ruffly. I am curious what he scores.


----------



## kiaelite (Dec 8, 2008)

assumptions = zero deductions(perfect semmetry), not counting sticker lengths, 8'' ear length(generous), generous 6'' for each mass measurement, rounding up on all measurements

main beams - 25''
G1 - 6''
G2 - 11''
G3 - 11''
G4 - 10''
Spread - 16''
M1 - 6''
M2 - 6''
M3 - 6''
M4 - 6''
Gross Score - 190''

Thoughts?


----------



## kiaelite (Dec 8, 2008)

Fulldraw1972 said:


> I come up with 205 ruffly. I am curious what he scores.


Pretty close to what I came up with, if you added in the inches for the stickers.


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

nyturkeyduster said:


> Since when are game wardens contacted to score bucks?
> 
> Who writes this stuff?
> 
> Nice buck regardless.


Not sure about your state but many of the Game Wardens in Florida are trained scorers and score for the Florida Record Book using the [email protected] and [email protected] method. 

OP that is one heck of a buck. Congrats to the lucky hunter on a great kill.


----------



## eclark53520 (Sep 11, 2012)

I don't see it.

Although I like this one over the Hanson buck just by looks personally.


----------



## rfeather (Jul 27, 2012)

Compare it to this buck from Illinois that reportedly scores 212">











http://www.heartlandoutdoors.com/tims/story/a_212_inch_illinois_buck/


----------



## kravguy (Oct 12, 2006)

Maybe he meant state record for VA? Not coming any where close to Hansen.


----------



## Quickpin87 (May 12, 2006)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Not enough tines,and the big one that hurts this deer that all other WR contenders have...spread


That deer will eat up the spread difference in mass difference alone.. it will surpass the gap actually.. it comes down to number of tines, 50+ inches of mass, long beams, and good brows to make 200+.. Spread really doesn't make much of a difference.. not like a deer having 7-9" brows instead of 2-3" brows... Or having a main frame 10 or main frame 12...


----------



## swwishooter (May 12, 2014)

Fulldraw1972 said:


> I come up with 205 ruffly. I am curious what he scores.


I think it might be close. Milo might want to start calling his lawyers again....


----------



## swwishooter (May 12, 2014)

kiaelite said:


> assumptions = zero deductions(perfect semmetry), not counting sticker lengths, 8'' ear length(generous), generous 6'' for each mass measurement, rounding up on all measurements
> 
> main beams - 25''
> G1 - 6''
> ...


I see longer g2, g3, g4, beams, and spread. I think this buck will be close go be honest.


----------



## Fulldraw1972 (Jan 6, 2012)

kiaelite said:


> assumptions = zero deductions(perfect semmetry), not counting sticker lengths, 8'' ear length(generous), generous 6'' for each mass measurement, rounding up on all measurements
> 
> main beams - 25''
> G1 - 6''
> ...


I gave him a little less on mass. I think that 4th measurement is around 4". I did give him more on his 2's and 3's. Plus his beams. I actually gave him 202 but decided to pad it to 205. I went off a 7" ear. 

For a 10 point frame to break the world record it would be remarkable. I once seen a nontypical buck with an 8 point frame that was 190 typical frame.


----------



## RickNE (Aug 18, 2014)

Another picture


----------



## buckslayr (Jun 30, 2004)

even if he grossed 218, there is way more than 5 inches of deducts, nice buck though.


----------



## saskguy (Aug 25, 2007)

IF it grosses 218 that'll include the non typ points.


----------



## kravguy (Oct 12, 2006)

Quickpin87 said:


> That deer will eat up the spread difference in mass difference alone.. it will surpass the gap actually.. it comes down to number of times, 50+ inches of mass, long beams, and good brows to make 200+.. Spread really doesn't make much of a difference.. not like a deer having 7-9" brows instead of 2-3" brows... Or having a main frame 10 or main frame 12...


No way that deer has 50+ inches of mass. Not unless they started doing 5 mass measurements for each side.


----------



## gwm (Oct 16, 2008)

Hell of a nice buck regardless of score.........that being said I don't see it beating the Jordan Buck let alone Hanson's.


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

RickNE said:


> Another picture
> 
> View attachment 2099528


Wow that gives a much better perspective on how truly large that buck is. I think all the posted scores as to beam length and tine length are off by about 10-12" total. That deer has monster mains and his tine length is incredible.


----------



## Fulldraw1972 (Jan 6, 2012)

saskguy said:


> IF it grosses 218 that'll include the non typ points.


Nontypical points are not included in the gross score on a score sheet.


----------



## kiaelite (Dec 8, 2008)

Fulldraw1972 said:


> I gave him a little less on mass. I think that 4th measurement is around 4". I did give him more on his 2's and 3's. Plus his beams. I actually gave him 202 but decided to pad it to 205. I went off a 7" ear.
> 
> For a 10 point frame to break the world record it would be remarkable. I once seen a nontypical buck with an 8 point frame that was 190 typical frame.


I am just having a hard time coming up with too much more than, if even 3 ear lengths on the main beams, and if you used a 7'' ear and came up with more than 25'' MB you are looking at 3.5+ ear lengths. Interesting. An 11'' Tine is a HUGE tine and I believe it has 4 of them (one of the 4 might be longer and one might be a little shorter, but averaged out pretty close to 11'')

Would love to see an actual score sheet.


----------



## Core Archery (Jun 26, 2011)

not to mention its a VA buck which weigh 25# but a awesome deer!


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

Don't care if its 180 or 230, thats an amazing animal. :thumbs_up


----------



## Quickpin87 (May 12, 2006)

kravguy said:


> No way that deer has 50+ inches of mass. Not unless they started doing 5 mass measurements for each side.


Never did I say that deer has 50 inches... I said or the the meaning of what I said IMO is 50+ is important to have in a 200.. wasn't saying that deer had it at all.. was responding to the other post where he thinks spread means more than a lot of other factors from the way I read it...


----------



## AllOut (Jan 23, 2009)

Fulldraw1972 said:


> Nontypical points are not included in the gross score on a score sheet.


This is correct 
But I think he might have been saying that it might be 218 IF you add them in though. So total inches of antler, not gross score.


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

fantastic Buck Not 200 inch deer tho.. Not seeing it either. dosent really matter really cool antlers..


----------



## kiaelite (Dec 8, 2008)

snoman4 said:


> Wow that gives a much better perspective on how truly large that buck is. I think all the posted scores as to beam length and tine length are off by about 10-12" total. That deer has monsters mains and his tine length is incredible.


You can make any deer look MUCH bigger by taking the photo this way. Does nothing for me. 

Same deer here


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

snoman4 said:


> Wow that gives a much better perspective on how truly large that buck is. I think all the posted scores as to beam length and tine length are off by about 10-12" total. That deer has monster mains and his tine length is incredible.


 thats cause the camera is about an inch from the deer , and 4 feet from the dude LOL..


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

No way he outscores the Milo buck. Heck of a deer regardless though.


----------



## sticknstring33 (Nov 17, 2008)

Not even close... heckuva buck though!


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

No doubt that deer is a buck of a lifetime, but I'm sorry I don't see a world record either. IMHO not enough typical points, and to many non-typical points. Regardless congrats to the hunter on a world class whitetail.


----------



## kravguy (Oct 12, 2006)

Quickpin87 said:


> Never did I say that deer has 50 inches... I said or the the meaning of what I said IMO is 50+ is important to have in a 200.. wasn't saying that deer had it at all.. was responding to the other post where he thinks spread means more than a lot of other factors from the way I read it...


Gotcha. I wasn't sure if you were talking about this particular deer or not.


----------



## GSLAM95 (Oct 31, 2004)

Fulldraw1972 said:


> Nontypical points are not included in the gross score on a score sheet.


Although the bottom line is your final net score, the gross score is on the score sheet and easily totaled after all measurements are made. 

To the OP of this thread that is a nice buck indeed no matter what state it was taken in but the Net typical score will be no where near the world record.
Although pics can be deceiving at times I don't see 200" of antler period on that buck.


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

buckeyboy said:


> thats cause the camera is about an inch from the deer , and 4 feet from the dude LOL..


I knew exactly what I meant Buckey....The length of the main beams in relation to the nose is what I was talking about...... I watch and dissect lots of video in my career and many things in photos give perspective. The first two photos had no true perspective of how long the main beams were. I was with other posters after seeing the first two photos and thinking 25"....after seeing the last photo and where the mains are in relation to the deers nose I am thinking they are going to be closer to 27"


----------



## AllOut (Jan 23, 2009)

U


GSLAM95 said:


> Although the bottom line is your final net score, the gross score is on the score sheet and easily totaled after all measurements are made.
> 
> To the OP of this thread that is a nice buck indeed no matter what state it was taken in but the Net typical score will be no where near the world record.
> Although pics can be deceiving at times I don't see 200" of antler period on that buck.


Actually there is no Gross score on P&Y or B&C score sheets. There is a subtotal that the non typical points (Column 3) are not included in. Those are subtracted from the subtotal, never added anywhere on the sheet.
B&C recognizes a Gross score but it's no where on the sheet. P&Y doesn't recognize it at all, to them it's a fictitious number.


----------



## KYDEER16 (Oct 25, 2013)

Must have been a buckmasters scorer. It's going to turn out to be like 170's official score. Bank it!


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

kiaelite said:


> You can make any deer look MUCH bigger by taking the photo this way. Does nothing for me.
> 
> Same deer here
> View attachment 2099546
> View attachment 2099549


You post a night picture taken far away and a picture close up of the same buck for comparison and the photos are also from two different points of view...come on man...Night pictures ALWAYS make a bucks antler appear less massive the farther they are away from the camera. Your buck had great mass which was not discernible in the night cam photo.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Yeah, I'd have given it another year, lol.

Awesome buck regardless of the score.


----------



## kiaelite (Dec 8, 2008)

snoman4 said:


> You post a night picture taken far away and a picture close up of the same buck for comparison and the photos are also from two different points of view...come on man...Night pictures ALWAYS make a bucks antler appear less massive the farther they are away from the camera. Your buck had great mass which was not discernible in the night cam photo.


They are both night pictures, but one is with a camera that has a flash, and the other is infrared. It is the angle at which the photo is taken that is the point.


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

kiaelite said:


> They are both night pictures, but one is with a camera that has a flash, and the other is infrared. It is the angle at which the photo is taken that is the point.


Youre a little late brother i had already corrected my statement as I had been multitasking when I was typing the initial response.


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

Beauty of a buck no matter the score.


----------



## kiaelite (Dec 8, 2008)

snoman4 said:


> Youre a little late brother i had already corrected my statement as I had been multitasking when I was typing the initial response.


No big deal. It took a few minutes for me to find both pictures so I am sure you were correcting it as I was posting it. Still don't see anything over 25'' MB


----------



## Ky Bob (Nov 11, 2003)

BP1992 said:


> No way he outscores the Milo buck. Heck of a deer regardless though.


That's what I'm thinking also.


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

kiaelite said:


> No big deal. It took a few minutes for me to find both pictures so I am sure you were correcting it as I was posting it.


I still think that buck is going to score more than what some are thinking. I dont think he will beat Milos typical score but I think he will be closer than what most are thinking.


----------



## kiaelite (Dec 8, 2008)

snoman4 said:


> I still think that buck is going to score more than what some are thinking. I dont think he will beat Milos typical score but I think he will be closer than what most are thinking.


Only way I see it breaking 200'' is gross score with the kickers. Not that that is a bad thing. AWESOME buck, just not WR material!! 

Who knows if we will ever even know for sure.


----------



## mlima5 (Oct 28, 2013)

No way he beats the Hansen buck. Still an amazing deer, id still **** myself if that walked by


----------



## Fulldraw1972 (Jan 6, 2012)

GSLAM95 said:


> Although the bottom line is your final net score, the gross score is on the score sheet and easily totaled after all measurements are made.
> 
> To the OP of this thread that is a nice buck indeed no matter what state it was taken in but the Net typical score will be no where near the world record.
> Although pics can be deceiving at times I don't see 200" of antler period on that buck.


Your not understanding. Nontypical points are not added to a gross score. The typical frame is added then subtractedd for symmetry. Then the total of abnormal points is added to the typical net score.


----------



## GSLAM95 (Oct 31, 2004)

GSLAM95 said:


> Although the bottom line is your final net score, the gross score is on the score sheet and easily totaled after all measurements are made.
> 
> To the OP of this thread that is a nice buck indeed no matter what state it was taken in but the Net typical score will be no where near the world record.
> Although pics can be deceiving at times I don't see 200" of antler period on that buck.





AllOut said:


> U
> 
> Actually there is no Gross score on P&Y or B&C score sheets. There is a subtotal that the non typical points (Column 3) are not included in. Those are subtracted from the subtotal, never added anywhere on the sheet.
> B&C recognizes a Gross score but it's no where on the sheet. P&Y doesn't recognize it at all, to them it's a fictitious number.


I am well aware of how their scoring system works. I never said their was a column/box/place on the sheet to write the total gross score. I merely pointed out that the gross measurements are on the sheet if you desire to total them up. Hopefully that clarifies the obvious!


----------



## golfernash (Feb 6, 2007)

That buck won't net 190 let alone 218


----------



## summitup (Sep 18, 2010)

KYDEER16 said:


> Must have been a buckmasters scorer. It's going to turn out to be like 170's official score. Bank it!


I'm with this guy. Can't believe this has gone a page, let alone 3.


----------



## GSLAM95 (Oct 31, 2004)

Fulldraw1972 said:


> Your not understanding. Nontypical points are not added to a gross score. The typical frame is added then subtractedd for symmetry. Then the total of abnormal points is added to the typical net score.


I understand completely and have a folder full of entries into these clubs myself. If you were looking for a NET non-typical score you are correct on the above. If you want to know what the animal grew and grossed scored before any deductions you add them all together.


----------



## Assault (Oct 5, 2011)

eclark53520 said:


> i don't see it.
> 
> Although i like this one over the hanson buck just by looks personally.


^^this^^


----------



## Fulldraw1972 (Jan 6, 2012)

GSLAM95 said:


> I understand completely and have a folder full of entries into these clubs myself. If you were looking for a NET non-typical score you are correct on the above. If you want to know what the animal grew and grossed scored before any deductions you add them all together.


I agree


----------



## milesthehunta (Oct 2, 2013)

i didn't shoot it ,must be a high fence kill. :wink:


----------



## OhioBowhunter78 (Sep 25, 2006)

I would say it looks 175-185 max gross score. No need to claim more then it is cause it is a buck of a lifetime no matter.


----------



## Mountainduck (Nov 15, 2011)

Here is a FB link with a few more pics to click through.

https://www.facebook.com/141970332527280/photos/a.152219484835698.29820.141970332527280/835621696495470/?type=1&theater

Also here is a shot with a more "normal" perspective. Killed near where I live, and everything I have heard is it is legit. I have no idea on the score. What's amazing, is the area of VA he was killed in, is not at all known for "good" bucks, much less deer of this caliber! I drive 3 hours East to hunt! Big congrats to him!


----------



## cypert2 (Aug 9, 2011)

Well, it is bigger than the "here he is boys, new Virginia state record" that was posted on here a couple of years ago, but hardly a new world record. Not even anywhere close.


----------



## Gyoung96 (Mar 5, 2013)

The deer will easily gross over 200 but after the side to side deductions then the abnormal points subtracted Im not sure it will net 218 but I don't think it will be far off. Amazing deer congrats to the hunter.


----------



## bj99robinson (Jan 8, 2009)

View attachment 2099607
[/QUOTE]

This picture has me thinking he's 200"+ . Not sure if kickers count for deductions or not but but he could be close to WR.


----------



## longbeard02 (Aug 7, 2009)

tagged


----------



## nomansland (Sep 12, 2008)

Be real funny if this does score 218" and is the new world record for like 3 days then someone kills OG and demolishes that record. Lol


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

OhioBowhunter78 said:


> I would say it looks 175-185 max gross score. No need to claim more then it is cause it is a buck of a lifetime no matter.


180''? Not...even...close.


----------



## Vabaseball10 (Sep 24, 2011)

Educate yourself oh holy one, virginia mountain deer hold some weight to them I have shot a few over 200 over there, not to mention this deer was in far far western virginia and just east of the Kentucky line, very easily could be linked in with that same type of whitetail. Don't be so condescending!!!


Core Archery said:


> not to mention its a VA buck which weigh 25# but a awesome deer!


----------



## mountainman7 (Feb 15, 2013)

I live and hunted near where this deer was killed and my wife is friends with his wife on FB, and the deer certainly did ,for a fact , score 218 and some change....but that was non typical score , deducations from the extra points hurt it's typical score.
He scored it as a 14 point non typical and with the deductions it won't break the record but was close...well over 200 inches , but deductions for the abnormal points and won't break the typical world record.
Absolutely amazing deer , anywhere , but especially where it came from in Virginia. I have some some great pics of this deer on my phone...and the mass is unbelievable, deer of 100 lifetimes for any hunter.


----------



## escout402 (Feb 22, 2011)

Reminds me a little bit of the King Buck from a few years back...


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

Didn't *OB* kill ^^^that^^^ buck and got robbed for the WR by the panel that was bought off by Milo? :behindsof


----------



## sway415 (Jan 31, 2012)

nomansland said:


> Be real funny if this does score 218" and is the new world record for like 3 days then someone kills OG and demolishes that record. Lol


hahahaaa... yes


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

My guess is they used the Virginia scoring system and not p&y or b&c,..


----------



## Shedderkg (Oct 5, 2012)

I can see 200+ gross on that deer all day every day. But it won't net near that. My dream buck right there!


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

zmax hunter said:


> My guess is they used the Virginia scoring system and not p&y or b&c,..


My thoughts as well...


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

zmax hunter said:


> *My guess is they used the Virginia scoring system and not p&y or b&c,..*


There it is!


----------



## nomansland (Sep 12, 2008)

mountainman7 said:


> I live and hunted near where this deer was killed and my wife is friends with his wife on FB, and the deer certainly did ,for a fact , score 218 and some change....but that was non typical score , deducations from the extra points hurt it's typical score.
> He scored it as a 14 point non typical and with the deductions it won't break the record but was close...well over 200 inches , but deductions for the abnormal points and won't break the typical world record.
> Absolutely amazing deer , anywhere , but especially where it came from in Virginia. I have some some great pics of this deer on my phone...and the mass is unbelievable, deer of 100 lifetimes for any hunter.


Post the pics.


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

I dont see that deer breaking the record....no width nor tine length ....he's full of crap......


----------



## mountainman7 (Feb 15, 2013)

Couple of more pics of the deer from different angles. Those of you saying 170-180 should really brush up on your scoring....Lol.
By the way the body on this deer is nowhere near small, and this guy is indeed a big man, he is 6'5" over 250.....fact.
just some better pics from different angles, and this deer is unbelievable for where it came from for sure. I hunted that area for 6 years and never seen a deer even remotely close to this monster....you rarely, and I do mean very rarely , even hear of a 140 coming from this area...


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

zmax hunter said:


> My guess is they used the Virginia scoring system and not p&y or b&c,..


If they would have done that, it would have scored more around 240+ by Virginia system. A close friend of mine killed a ~165 net P&Y (can't remember to the exact inch) a few years back. It scored 204 or 205 by Virginia system. I saw both official measurements.


----------



## Fulldraw1972 (Jan 6, 2012)

mountainman7 said:


> I live and hunted near where this deer was killed and my wife is friends with his wife on FB, and the deer certainly did ,for a fact , score 218 and some change....but that was non typical score , deducations from the extra points hurt it's typical score.
> He scored it as a 14 point non typical and with the deductions it won't break the record but was close...well over 200 inches , but deductions for the abnormal points and won't break the typical world record.
> Absolutely amazing deer , anywhere , but especially where it came from in Virginia. I have some some great pics of this deer on my phone...and the mass is unbelievable, deer of 100 lifetimes for any hunter.


Nontypical points can't not hurt a typical score. They are never in a typical score.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

can't not? can too!


----------



## Billie (Jul 1, 2004)

I really wish this would break Milo's record, just to see what Rampola would do after his "court settlement agreement" was now null and void, but I don't think this one will do it.


----------



## nate121080 (Sep 3, 2006)

Vabaseball10 said:


> Educate yourself oh holy one, virginia mountain deer hold some weight to them I have shot a few over 200 over there, not to mention this deer was in far far western virginia and just east of the Kentucky line, very easily could be linked in with that same type of whitetail. Don't be so condescending!!!


I live about 7 miles from where he was killed. Heck I work for a lady just across the road from where it was killed. There are very few 200 lb deer killed here. In fact I've only seen 2 in 26 years that were legit. Lots of guys claim 200+ when there more like 150-160. This isnt just east of the ky line like buchanon, dickenson, wise, scott counties ect. Much closer to tenn. Ive heard scores from 170-204. Deff not no world record. I have him around 190 without adding the kickers. I heard he will be 5th all time which puts him netting low 180s. State record is 189. I played ball against the guy that killed him. He is a pretty large fellow.


----------



## Fulldraw1972 (Jan 6, 2012)

zmax hunter said:


> can't not? can too!


Can not. They are not in a typical score. Even a nontypical scored buck has a typical score. Then the nontypical points are added.


----------



## AllOut (Jan 23, 2009)

Yes and the non typical points are subtracted from a typical score. That's why they are called "deductions"...
That's the difference in typ and non typ score. The non typical points are added to non typ score and subtracted from a typical score.
Which this buck can't be scored as a non typ anyway.


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

The non-typical points are deductions if it is scored as a typical.....


----------



## mountainman7 (Feb 15, 2013)

Fulldraw1972 said:


> Nontypical points can't not hurt a typical score. They are never in a typical score.


Ok man, just giving some different looks of the deer than what was already posted is all. I may be wrong about the deductions, but I don't think so , but maybe you are right and I am wrong, either way the deer is over 200" as a non typical , and I know this for a fact . 
No argument from me, I'm not an official scorer, so I am not sure about how the deductions work , because in this area we usually don't have to worry about scoring deer anyway...:wink:


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

yes, it can be scored NT, it can also be scored typical,..only takes 1" of abnormals to be scored as a NT


----------



## AllOut (Jan 23, 2009)

Thought that changed to 15" in 2011?


----------



## nomansland (Sep 12, 2008)

Since when do non-typical points not count as deductions to a typical score? Lol


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

Im just passing on what i know and whats going on around here. I know of the guy but i work with several family members and i was told today that cabelas owns the rights to the deer now.....1mil is what i heard.......im not claiming its a wr just passin on 2nd hand info.....buck of a lifetime no doubt


----------



## drop_tine (Jun 28, 2005)

Monster


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

Vabaseball10 said:


> Educate yourself oh holy one, virginia mountain deer hold some weight to them I have shot a few over 200 over there, not to mention this deer was in far far western virginia and just east of the Kentucky line, very easily could be linked in with that same type of whitetail. Don't be so condescending!!!


Get back in geography class dude yea sw VA but nowere near ky.....hours away lol


----------



## Fulldraw1972 (Jan 6, 2012)

My bad I was looking at a nontypical score sheet.


----------



## nate121080 (Sep 3, 2006)

Bnb I heard basspro had the rights lol. Theres so many stories going around. I know I would have never thought there was a buck that size living in that area. Even more amazing others hadn't seen it and got to blabbering


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

nomansland said:


> Since when do non-typical points not count as deductions to a typical score? Lol


They are deductions, I posted that earlier.....


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

170 190 200. who cares? hell of a Buck.


----------



## greatthosu (Sep 13, 2012)

Great looking buck.


----------



## saskguy (Aug 25, 2007)

> IF it grosses 218 that'll include the non typ points.
> Nontypical points are not included in the gross score on a score sheet.


I am not sure if this has been elaborated on in the 3 pages of posts I have not yet read. 

I understand that non typ isn't included in gross score on a scoresheet. However, I understand that gross is often used to describe the antlers after total antler is found so I was assuming that 218 was the total of all antler grown, wasn't getting into the specifics of how a scoresheet looks. I guess one could say I was wrong in assuming non typ points were included in that score but if they were not, then the new wr discussion is moot, for those abnormals would drag that 218 typ. gross down below the current wr.


----------



## cypert2 (Aug 9, 2011)

basnbuks said:


> Im just passing on what i know and whats going on around here. I know of the guy but i work with several family members and i was told today that cabelas owns the rights to the deer now.....1mil is what i heard.......im not claiming its a wr just passin on 2nd hand info.....buck of a lifetime no doubt


$1,000,000? Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## saskguy (Aug 25, 2007)

> Originally Posted by Fulldraw1972 View Post
> 
> Nontypical points can't not hurt a typical score. They are never in a typical score.


They are included in a net score so yes, yes they can hurt a score, quite a bit actually.


----------



## harvey261 (Sep 14, 2011)

these posts get old. SOmeone in that text cant add and has no idea how the scoring system works or even the process. There are no " powers that be" that you call in that lays a damn wand on the deer and deems it the new world record. You also have a hell of a time at a new world record with at least 10 inchs of nontypical growth. It would have to have atleast a 214 net typical frame to make it there after that which this deer does NOT. And thats just for the mel johnson archery record. there is 0 chance this deer is world record.


----------



## Ky Bob (Nov 11, 2003)

I'll say this. I hope it does beat the Hanson buck *AND* I'll take one just like that every year!


----------



## KYDEER16 (Oct 25, 2013)

Fulldraw1972 said:


> Nontypical points can't not hurt a typical score. They are never in a typical score.


False


----------



## Billie (Jul 1, 2004)

basnbuks said:


> Im just passing on what i know and whats going on around here. I know of the guy but i work with several family members and i was told today that cabelas owns the rights to the deer now.....1mil is what i heard.......im not claiming its a wr just passin on 2nd hand info.....buck of a lifetime no doubt


I bet my next paycheck, or next 5 paychecks that you have been "misinformed".


----------



## saskguy (Aug 25, 2007)

Humans are the most easily influenced species on earth.


----------



## archeryninja (Jun 18, 2012)

saskguy said:


> Humans are the most easily influenced species on earth.


lol, This ^^^


----------



## Spider-Assassin (Jan 31, 2012)

basnbuks said:


> Get back in geography class dude yea sw VA but nowere near ky.....hours away lol
> Get back in geography class*,* dude*.* *Y*ea*,* SW VA*,* but now*h*ere near *KY*. Hours away*,* lol*.*



...yes. Get back in class, indeed.

It appears that Chilhowie, VA is about a 90 minute drive, or LESS (probably closer to an hour and 10) to the KY border. Now, I'm not saying that_ that's _where this deer was shot. That's just where the supposed shooter is from. I've also read studies that talk about the migrating habbits and distances mature bucks will travel so everything that *Vabaseball10* said is accurate (in its context). I'm pretty sure all he said was


Vabaseball10 said:


> Educate yourself oh holy one, virginia mountain deer hold some weight to them I have shot a few over 200 over there, not to mention this deer was in far far western virginia and just east of the Kentucky line, *very easily could be *linked in with that same type of whitetail. Don't be so condescending!!!


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

Will someone make a note to PM when this all settled; I'm mildly curious to know the outcome but not interested in the peeing contest. I need to get back to work to make some money so I can go back to the woods this weekend!


----------



## Fulldraw1972 (Jan 6, 2012)

KYDEER16 said:


> False





saskguy said:


> They are included in a net score so yes, yes they can hurt a score, quite a bit actually.


Yes correct. I had a nontypical score sheet stuck in my head for some reason. Brain fart today.


----------



## KYDEER16 (Oct 25, 2013)

goathollow said:


> Will someone make a note to PM when this all settled; I'm mildly curious to know the outcome but not interested in the peeing contest. I need to get back to work to make some money so I can go back to the woods this weekend!


I doubt if it isn't a world record/state record then it will not be mentioned again.


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

KYDEER16 said:


> I doubt if it isn't a world record/state record then it will not be mentioned again.


I will keep u updated with lots of misinformation


----------



## nate121080 (Sep 3, 2006)

Spider-Assassin said:


> ...yes. Get back in class, indeed.
> 
> It appears that Chilhowie, VA is about a 90 minute drive, or LESS (probably closer to an hour and 10) to the KY border. Now, I'm not saying that_ that's _where this deer was shot. That's just where the supposed shooter is from. I've also read studies that talk about the migrating habbits and distances mature bucks will travel so everything that *Vabaseball10* said is accurate (in its context). I'm pretty sure all he said was


I live here. Kentucky is over an hour and a half drive. There's no main road to take you there. It's mostly all curvy backroads. Bnb is about 40 min from me and closer to ky but he's still a good drive away. Tenn is only about 20 minutes from where he was shot. This deer deff isn't a world record. I doubt he will even be our state record but he's a beast for anywhere and like finding a unicorn for this area. Goat I will pm you when I find out some solid info


----------



## nate121080 (Sep 3, 2006)

basnbuks said:


> I will keep u updated with lots of misinformation


Lol


----------



## boelrich2 (Sep 27, 2006)

did you guys forget that the Hansen buck has already been beat. http://www.deeranddeerhunting.com/articles/breaking-news-king-buck-is-new-whitetail-deer-orld-record


----------



## postcount=IQ (Dec 3, 2013)

boelrich2 said:


> did you guys forget that the Hansen buck has already been beat. http://www.deeranddeerhunting.com/articles/breaking-news-king-buck-is-new-whitetail-deer-orld-record


Nope. Determined to have a common base. Net 180s if I remember


----------



## ReezMan (Sep 11, 2010)

The hanson buck is a clean 12pt....... the buck in question has nontypical points steming from both g2s. That will score against the typical frame. Im seeing a net 175-180s buck nothing more......


----------



## escout402 (Feb 22, 2011)

escout402 said:


> Reminds me a little bit of the King Buck from a few years back...





boelrich2 said:


> did you guys forget that the Hansen buck has already been beat. http://www.deeranddeerhunting.com/articles/breaking-news-king-buck-is-new-whitetail-deer-orld-record


Nope, I didn't forget...


----------



## Rossi396 (Sep 13, 2007)

It dethroned it in the "Northeast Big Buck Club" record book! Not in the B&C book. You need to read the whole article. Their scoring is gross, not net. And as postcount=IQ pointed out, there were B&C deductions that ultimately ended up making it score less.



boelrich2 said:


> did you guys forget that the Hansen buck has already been beat. http://www.deeranddeerhunting.com/articles/breaking-news-king-buck-is-new-whitetail-deer-orld-record


----------



## Spider-Assassin (Jan 31, 2012)

nate121080 said:


> I live here. Kentucky is over an hour and a half drive. There's no main road to take you there. It's mostly all curvy backroads. Bnb is about 40 min from me and closer to ky but he's still a good drive away. Tenn is only about 20 minutes from where he was shot. This deer deff isn't a world record. I doubt he will even be our state record but he's a beast for anywhere and like finding a unicorn for this area. Goat I will pm you when I find out some solid info


Thanks for the info. But I'm confused. All you did was affirm what I said since I conditioned my sentence with "_IT APPEARS_". I said that because all I saw was windy (curvy) backroads. So I wasn't too far off. And neither was *Vabaseball10*. His comment was in response to VA deer weighing 25#. He was shedding light on the fact that certain parts of VA are on the border with KY and that it wouldn't be right to assume that all VA deer have the stereotypical low weight that you might find in other parts of the state. I don't think he was trying to imply that the deer was taken RIGHT ON the border. I understood him to mean that the deer 70 miles east of the border are probably the same size as deer 70 miles west of the border due to the region (I think his words were "VA mountain deer").
So we can argue all day about how close you and BnB live to the area...but it will only prove that you missed the point.


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

Spider-Assassin said:


> Thanks for the info. But I'm confused. All you did was affirm what I said since I conditioned my sentence with "_IT APPEARS_". I said that because all I saw was windy (curvy) backroads. So I wasn't too far off. And neither was *Vabaseball10*. His comment was in response to VA deer weighing 25#. He was shedding light on the fact that certain parts of VA are on the border with KY and that it wouldn't be right to assume that all VA deer have the stereotypical low weight that you might find in other parts of the state. I don't think he was trying to imply that the deer was taken RIGHT ON the border. I understood him to mean that the deer 70 miles east of the border are probably the same size as deer 70 miles west of the border due to the region (I think his words were "VA mountain deer").
> So we can argue all day about how close you and BnB live to the area...but it will only prove that you missed the point.


Glad we got this clear, i took it both ways


----------



## nate121080 (Sep 3, 2006)

No he said the mountain deer here tend hold some weight which isn't true. You said ky appears to be less than an hour and a half drive. More like 70 min which again isn't true. I'm not arguing that you said it appears that way. I'm stating that it takes longer than that. Compendre . McDowell west Virginia is actually closer but the roads are so curvy it takes over 2 hours but is only 70 miles away


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

boelrich2 said:


> did you guys forget that the Hansen buck has already been beat. http://www.deeranddeerhunting.com/articles/breaking-news-king-buck-is-new-whitetail-deer-orld-record


No one forgot.....because the Hansen buck is still the B&C WR.

The King buck was ruled common bases. The other contender for the title a few years ago, the Zaft buck, also was ruled to have common bases.


----------



## OhioBowhunter78 (Sep 25, 2006)

I will still with 175-185 net score. Maybe 200 gross range. Great buck no matter


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

I see a 180". No doubt a brute...but not 200".


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

OhioBowhunter78 said:


> I will still with 175-185 net score. Maybe 200 gross range. Great buck no matter


In your original post, you said 175-185 max GROSS. Maybe you were thinking one thing, and typing another, but that's why I said not even close. Because no way in hell it's a 180'' gross deer.

And to clear up one little thing mentioned earlier. Virginia has PLENTY of 200lb deer. Let them get some age, and they'll grow. Not that difficult to understand really. You don't have to live in Iowa, Ohio, Kansas, etc to have big deer.


----------



## nomansland (Sep 12, 2008)

boelrich2 said:


> did you guys forget that the Hansen buck has already been beat. http://www.deeranddeerhunting.com/articles/breaking-news-king-buck-is-new-whitetail-deer-orld-record


You may want to research a little deeper.


----------



## Deermats (Aug 15, 2013)

nomansland said:


> Math is hard for some people.


Hahaha^^^^^^this


----------



## bigrobc (Aug 10, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Buckhorn70 (Dec 5, 2004)

kiaelite said:


> assumptions = zero deductions(perfect semmetry), not counting sticker lengths, 8'' ear length(generous), generous 6'' for each mass measurement, rounding up on all measurements
> 
> main beams - 25''
> G1 - 6''
> ...



This would be close.......


----------



## Kentucky Lake (Sep 11, 2014)

Another great Virginia Buck.


----------



## beck_trt (Mar 23, 2005)

The Hunter has better odds of it being a world record then he does of getting $1,000,000 from cabelas!


----------



## Ky Bob (Nov 11, 2003)

saskguy said:


> Humans are the most easily influenced species on earth.


Re-election of O'Blunder proved that!


----------



## Spider-Assassin (Jan 31, 2012)

nate121080 said:


> No he said the mountain deer here tend hold some weight which isn't true. You said ky appears to be less than an hour and a half drive. More like 70 min which again isn't true. I'm not arguing that you said it appears that way. I'm stating that it takes longer than that. Compendre . McDowell west Virginia is actually closer but the roads are so curvy it takes over 2 hours but is only 70 miles away


I think you mean "Comprende"...and, yes, I missed the context of your post. Sorry. I was trying to guesstimate using the little legend at the bottom left that shows a segment length, followed by a value, like; _____| = 10 mi. Factoring in all the squiggly back roads (which is what we have up this way as well) I took my best guess.

I also don't think he was implying that all mountain deer are huge. But he did say that he had taken a few over 200lb. So I don't know what there is to argue on that point. Maybe you could elaborate a little.


----------



## Junglekat (Sep 7, 2006)

I don't care what state.I just wish somebody would smash milo,s record.


----------



## bkdraftbn1 (Oct 31, 2006)

Great buck! Not even close to the Hansen buck though.


----------



## Gyoung96 (Mar 5, 2013)

zmax hunter said:


> yes, it can be scored NT, it can also be scored typical,..only takes 1" of abnormals to be scored as a NT


A deer has to have 15 inches of non typical growth to be scored non typical


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

1965. Mel Johnson, Ill. typical official established World record. We get a lot of Big Bucks in the Midwest every year as photos will show.


----------



## AllOut (Jan 23, 2009)

Gyoung96 said:


> A deer has to have 15 inches of non typical growth to be scored non typical


This is my understanding as well, it use to be 1" and the hunters choice until 2011 and they changed the rules.
Iirc the rules don't state 15" though, it's says that the buck qualifies for both categories it has to be entered into the category in which it scores the most over the minimum. Seeing that there is a 30" gap between typical and non typical you will have to have at least half that gap covered in non typical inches in order to make it. Half of the 30" gap is 15" (for those without a calculator handy lol).


----------



## WICKEDADDICTION (Jul 1, 2013)

kiaelite said:


> assumptions = zero deductions(perfect semmetry), not counting sticker lengths, 8'' ear length(generous), generous 6'' for each mass measurement, rounding up on all measurements
> 
> main beams - 25''
> G1 - 6''
> ...


Don't think those numbers for tine length are generous enough, those are some long main beams also. I don't think thats a world record but I believe the 218 will be a close gross score for sure. Not a world record but a world class whitetail for sure.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Records are made to be broken. The Hanson buck looks much bigger but that is what tape measurers are for. I hope he beats it. His life will change.


----------



## WICKEDADDICTION (Jul 1, 2013)

mountainman7 said:


> View attachment 2099640
> 
> View attachment 2099641
> 
> ...


The mass on this deer is what has everybody thinking it's not that wide, it's not milo wide but It damn sure ain't no 16".


----------



## WICKEDADDICTION (Jul 1, 2013)

It seems to me that if wasn't close after deductions that it would be stated it's not a world record even before the drying period. If they have to wait until the drying period you would think it would be close.


----------



## kansasboi (Oct 19, 2007)

Way to go Doc!


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

I'd love to see the Hanson buck dethroned


----------



## vastomper (Sep 25, 2007)

I haven't been on here in a while so.......I personally know the guy that killed the deer. I saw it, put my hands on it. The pictures don't do it justice. Like nate121080 said, not very many 200lb deer taken around here. I'm pretty close on "guesstimaing" a deer 's live weight and I'm thinking around 180-220. For around here, that's above normal. 
As for the antlers, mass,mass,mass! I suck at visually scoring but the last I heard was 208" gross. I couldn't believe my own eyes. The spread outside/outside was right at 18 1/2", have no clue on tine length and so forth. If I hear anymore info and it's worth repeating, I'll gladly pass it along. Here are a few pics I have.


----------



## bucco921 (Jan 2, 2012)

This thread reaffirms my belief in never posting a "whats he score " thread..... 

Awesome deer.


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

That last pic really shows his size


----------



## vastomper (Sep 25, 2007)

blinginpse said:


> That last pic really shows his size


Exactly


----------



## rwcole (Nov 21, 2013)

Just stumbled across this thread. Buck was killed about a mile away from our farm. I actually missed this deer last year during muzzleloading. Saw him three times this summer while feeding in our alfalfa fields. As nate said deer green scored 218 but id be suprised after dry down if he scored over 190. Big deer especially for this area, 90% of the people that hunt around here shoot anything moves with horns. Id guarantee he weighs over 200lbs he was a huge bodied deer. This area where the deer came from used to be known for some impressive whitetails in the early 80sbut supposedly were wiped out by poachers. I have a side to his shed found it this spring mowing hay ill post a pic tmrw.


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

I'd bet he grosses 210 or so but net isn't gonna top 200" too many kickers. 


For the guys guessing 25" on the main beams, those things have gotta be 28-30" all day. 

I got a good one on the wall that's got about the same spread, beams come out almost to the nose and just about touch each other and they both are right around 28"


----------



## Monarchcx (Apr 2, 2008)

If the CO scored it let's see the sheet.


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

vastomper said:


> I haven't been on here in a while so.......I personally know the guy that killed the deer. I saw it, put my hands on it. The pictures don't do it justice. Like nate121080 said, not very many 200lb deer taken around here. I'm pretty close on "guesstimaing" a deer 's live weight and I'm thinking around 180-220. For around here, that's above normal.
> As for the antlers, mass,mass,mass! I suck at visually scoring but the last I heard was 208" gross. I couldn't believe my own eyes. The spread outside/outside was right at 18 1/2", have no clue on tine length and so forth. If I hear anymore info and it's worth repeating, I'll gladly pass it along. Here are a few pics I have.


I have about all the same pics, i would live to hold this beast... As far as deer weight around here us be willing to bet 6of10 bucks around here will weigh 140-145lbs with a few 165-185, ive never seen a 200lb dead deer here around here


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

That last pic is unreal. What a giant


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

rwcole said:


> Just stumbled across this thread. Buck was killed about a mile away from our farm. I actually missed this deer last year during muzzleloading. Saw him three times this summer while feeding in our alfalfa fields. As nate said deer green scored 218 but id be suprised after dry down if he scored over 190. Big deer especially for this area, 90% of the people that hunt around here shoot anything moves with horns. Id guarantee he weighs over 200lbs he was a huge bodied deer. This area where the deer came from used to be known for some impressive whitetails in the early 80sbut supposedly were wiped out by poachers. I have a side to his shed found it this spring mowing hay ill post a pic tmrw.


This area was near(strait branch)the 1st area the state restocked deer back in the 40's-50's. My grandad hunted this area the 1st season. The tales/horns he had was impressive . Ive been hunting this same area for 39yrs and ive never seen anything like it.. Maybe a booner or 2 but no 200inchr


----------



## rwcole (Nov 21, 2013)

basnbuks said:


> This area was near(strait branch)the 1st area the state restocked deer back in the 40's-50's. My grandad hunted this area the 1st season. The tales/horns he had was impressive . Ive been hunting this same area for 39yrs and ive never seen anything like it.. Maybe a booner or 2 but no 200inchr


15-20 miles from straight branch, yes had deer stocked her from missouri is what I was told by my grandfather. Posting shed pics as soon as I get pb to upload.


----------



## Kentucky Lake (Sep 11, 2014)

So which buck gross scored higher this buck or the current world record ?


----------



## PAdorn (Dec 4, 2013)

blinginpse said:


> That last pic really shows his size


Exactly!! Huge rack!


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

rwcole said:


> 15-20 miles from straight branch, yes had deer stocked her from missouri is what I was told by my grandfather. Posting shed pics as soon as I get pb to upload.


You don't by chance live on a dairy farm or used to own a 2stroke honda 250, or used to race in the valley rodeos did you?


----------



## rwcole (Nov 21, 2013)

blinginpse said:


> You don't by chance live on a dairy farm or used to own a 2stroke honda 250, or used to race in the valley rodeos did you?


That be a good guess!!


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

rwcole said:


> That be a good guess!!


Small world an small town rank wrestler on the mats too. Correct?


----------



## Kentucky Lake (Sep 11, 2014)

That's a very nice Buck.

What part of Virginia was it taken in ?


vastomper said:


> I haven't been on here in a while so.......I personally know the guy that killed the deer. I saw it, put my hands on it. The pictures don't do it justice. Like nate121080 said, not very many 200lb deer taken around here. I'm pretty close on "guesstimaing" a deer 's live weight and I'm thinking around 180-220. For around here, that's above normal.
> As for the antlers, mass,mass,mass! I suck at visually scoring but the last I heard was 208" gross. I couldn't believe my own eyes. The spread outside/outside was right at 18 1/2", have no clue on tine length and so forth. If I hear anymore info and it's worth repeating, I'll gladly pass it along. Here are a few pics I have.


----------



## vastomper (Sep 25, 2007)

South west.


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

rwcole said:


> Stalker?? Just messing with yah lol, yes i wrestled. Shoot me a pm. Ill get shed posted tmrw photobucket is sucking


Sent


----------



## Kentucky Lake (Sep 11, 2014)

So this Buck came from the Appalachian Mountains ? Over the years when discussing where the next world record is going to come from, most people say Canada, or states like Iowa, Kansas, Illinois etc.

So it would be interesting if Virginia ends up producing the next world record.


vastomper said:


> South west.


----------



## vastomper (Sep 25, 2007)

Yes sir. Appalachian Mountains.








This will give yall a better idea.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Wow... Thats huge


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

Shed


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

Bucks well deer was stocked in the 60's from radford arsenal around the mtns and areas. Genetics show on some deer occasionally. Nate do you still have the pic of the set of horns I had that we measured?


----------



## Goatboy (Jan 15, 2004)

That is one beutiful huge whitetail, I don't care where your from!
Congrats to the hunter!
An eastern deer like that is one for the ages!


----------



## spencer12 (Dec 21, 2009)

Nice one.


----------



## OhioBowhunter78 (Sep 25, 2006)

This bottom picture shows the size of the deer better then others. I admit it looks bigger then first thought, Still say net will be in the 175-185 range but gross will be over 200" Great deer!!!!! Buck of a lifetime


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

OhioBowhunter78 said:


> This bottom picture shows the size of the deer better then others. I admit it looks bigger then first thought, Still say net will be in the 175-185 range but gross will be over 200" Great deer!!!!! Buck of a lifetime


Im guessing gross will exceed Hanson... Net will be low 200's


----------



## Kentucky Lake (Sep 11, 2014)

So if the gross exceeds the current world record, which Buck is actually bigger.

Personally I prefer gross score, it showcases the actual amount of antler a Buck has.


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

After reading all the pissin and moanin here lets add up what seems to be the consensus on score.

Spread 17" was stated 18 1/2" outside to outside.
Beams 27" 
Mass 6-6-5-5
G1-7"
G2-14"
G3-13"
G4-10"
Total of 203" with no side to side deductions or non typical deductions. Not sure I can see anywhere I come up short on the numbers I have used so the buck very well could be less than 200" gross before deductions of at least 12"s. One HE** of a buck. Just not WR.


----------



## Kentucky Lake (Sep 11, 2014)

Regardless if the Buck is a world record or not, it's a great Buck.

One of the most impressive things is the fact that this Buck came from the Appalachian Mountains on the Virginia/Tennessee border.


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

It is a very nice buck with sweet mass..no way WR.
It will be a booner, with deducts I think it will land in the low 180's


----------



## weekender21 (Jan 27, 2012)

Incredible a buck of that caliber came out of the southern appalachians. I doubt it will be a world record but WOW, what a deer.


----------



## NYSBowman (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm more curious as to what the rack........WEIGHS. The mass is awesome.


----------



## bullet225ho (Aug 20, 2005)

Them high and tight deer will fool some folks. I got one that I took a few years ago that from a "normal" photo may appear to be just a bascket rack 10. ended up at 164 and change net. Mass was no where near what the VA deer had.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Gyoung96 said:


> A deer has to have 15 inches of non typical growth to be scored non typical


Show me proof, here is mine

http://www.boone-crockett.org/bgRec...rea=bgRecords&type=Non-Typical+Whitetail+Deer


----------



## rustyhart (Feb 20, 2014)

bullet225ho said:


> Them high and tight deer will fool some folks. I got one that I took a few years ago that from a "normal" photo may appear to be just a bascket rack 10. ended up at 164 and change net. Mass was no where near what the VA deer had.
> 
> View attachment 2100273


I don't think you could position that thing to look like a basket, that's a monster.


----------



## Boonie_Hunter (Jan 14, 2005)

seiowabow said:


> I'd love to see the Hanson buck dethroned


Me too, but I still think the buck that Milo dethroned was more impressive than this buck or Milo's...the Jordan buck. Not only cuz it's a sconnie, but the mass on that thing was truly incredible.


----------



## bullet225ho (Aug 20, 2005)

Thank you for the compliments. He was a fine deer to say the least. Grunted him in to about 27 yrds in 2009. I'm 6'3" and not arm stretching as you can see. All I'm getting at is the VA buck is HUGE!


----------



## Kentucky Lake (Sep 11, 2014)

It appears the Buck was taken on the Virginia/ Tennessee border in the Mountains.


Mountainduck said:


> Here is a FB link with a few more pics to click through.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/141970332527280/photos/a.152219484835698.29820.141970332527280/835621696495470/?type=1&theater
> 
> ...


----------



## nate121080 (Sep 3, 2006)

blinginpse said:


> Bucks well deer was stocked in the 60's from radford arsenal around the mtns and areas. Genetics show on some deer occasionally. Nate do you still have the pic of the set of horns I had that we measured?


Yeah man. And cole that last pic really shows his tine length. I may have that deer under estimated. I'm in awe. Here's a pic of the deer bling is referring to. I put a tape to it and got 191


----------



## Kentucky Lake (Sep 11, 2014)

What did it score as a Typical ?


mountainman7 said:


> I live and hunted near where this deer was killed and my wife is friends with his wife on FB, and the deer certainly did ,for a fact , score 218 and some change....but that was non typical score , deducations from the extra points hurt it's typical score.
> He scored it as a 14 point non typical and with the deductions it won't break the record but was close...well over 200 inches , but deductions for the abnormal points and won't break the typical world record.
> Absolutely amazing deer , anywhere , but especially where it came from in Virginia. I have some some great pics of this deer on my phone...and the mass is unbelievable, deer of 100 lifetimes for any hunter.


----------



## Kentucky Lake (Sep 11, 2014)

Do you have any Trail Cam Pictures ?


rwcole said:


> Just stumbled across this thread. Buck was killed about a mile away from our farm. I actually missed this deer last year during muzzleloading. Saw him three times this summer while feeding in our alfalfa fields. As nate said deer green scored 218 but id be suprised after dry down if he scored over 190. Big deer especially for this area, 90% of the people that hunt around here shoot anything moves with horns. Id guarantee he weighs over 200lbs he was a huge bodied deer. This area where the deer came from used to be known for some impressive whitetails in the early 80sbut supposedly were wiped out by poachers. I have a side to his shed found it this spring mowing hay ill post a pic tmrw.


----------



## AllOut (Jan 23, 2009)

zmax hunter said:


> Show me proof, here is mine
> 
> http://www.boone-crockett.org/bgRec...rea=bgRecords&type=Non-Typical+Whitetail+Deer


See the grey box on the right side where is says minimum score?
It says 155 (15)
Take a wild guess at what that (15) means....


----------



## rwcole (Nov 21, 2013)

Kentucky Lake said:


> Do you have any Trail Cam Pictures ?


No i do not have any cam pics of him. I had one from last year of him passing by my cam but it didnt take quick enough and only got the back of his head and his whole body, you cant even clearly see one side. Saw him three times this summer and each time he was coming from the same spot. Most of our land in this particular spot is open pasture and a 15 acre hay field.


----------



## saskguy (Aug 25, 2007)

I love how the beams almost touch. The mass is pretty damn awesome too.
If the wr is not a factor and this buck and the Hanson stood beside each other, I'd shoot this one.

I see my guess about 218 gross was correct.


----------



## buckjunkey (Mar 22, 2010)

tagged for later


----------



## Easton (Oct 13, 2013)

This was on the news where i live


----------



## Ky Bob (Nov 11, 2003)

blinginpse said:


> That last pic really shows his size


Yes it does!! I hope it beats the Hanson buck


----------



## Ky Bob (Nov 11, 2003)

Kentucky Lake said:


> So this Buck came from the Appalachian Mountains ? Over the years when discussing where the next world record is going to come from, most people say Canada, or states like Iowa, Kansas, Illinois etc.
> 
> So it would be interesting if Virginia ends up producing the next world record.


Goes to show a monster buck can come from any place if it has time to grow.


----------



## bghunter7777 (Aug 14, 2014)

solid buck not a WR


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

From the first set of pictures I thought 25" mains......the second set of pics made me think 27"...that last set with them on the head of the woman makes me think 28.5 to 29" Every picture gives more perspective to how truly large this animal is. The tine length is incredible and so is the mass with the huge brows.....all which a truly world class whitetail has to have to score well. One incredible buck. I still dont think it will net as high as Milos buck but I think it may be in the 206-208" net range.


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

I think rscole is likely puking his guts up by the post in this thread lol


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

AllOut said:


> See the grey box on the right side where is says minimum score?
> It says 155 (15)
> Take a wild guess at what that (15) means....


Totally agree with you, but this has never been about P&Y,..this buck wont make P&Y,..we have been talking about B&C.


----------



## Billie (Jul 1, 2004)

AllOut said:


> See the grey box on the right side where is says minimum score?
> It says 155 (15)
> Take a wild guess at what that (15) means....


So B&C and P&Y non typicals are scored the same?


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Southwestern VA,..is THE best kept secret for big bucks in the USA,..see ya all there next year! :becky:


----------



## SamPotter (Aug 31, 2012)

Maybe someone else posted it but this buck grosses 218 and nets under 200. It is a likely VA state record, but definitely not WR.


----------



## gwm (Oct 16, 2008)

snoman4 said:


> From the first set of pictures I thought 25" mains......the second set of pics made me think 27"...that last set with them on the head of the woman makes me think 28.5 to 29" Every picture gives more perspective to how truly large this animal is. The tine length is incredible and so is the mass with the huge brows.....all which a truly world class whitetail has to have to score well. One incredible buck. I still dont think it will net as high as Milos buck but I think it may be in the 206-208" net range.


You believe it will net higher than the Jordan Buck?


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

saskguy said:


> I love how the beams almost touch. The mass is pretty damn awesome too.
> If the wr is not a factor and this buck and the Hanson stood beside each other, I'd shoot this one.
> 
> I see my guess about 218 gross was correct.


I was thinking the same thing. Jordan buck is my all time favorite and this one reminds me him.


----------



## OPTaylor (Dec 3, 2014)

"Every picture gives more perspective to how truly large this animal is", I read somewhere else that the hunter who killed the deer is 6'4" and 400lb. Not sure if its true but that would give another perspective as to what this deer might be.


----------



## vastomper (Sep 25, 2007)

The hunter is more like 6'6" and 350ish, I'm 6'4" and 230lbs. He is considerably larger than me, and blingblinginpse and nate can say I'm no little guy by no means.


----------



## rwcole (Nov 21, 2013)

blinginpse said:


> I think rscole is likely puking his guts up by the post in this thread lol


is what its is brother.Hopefully he left some good genes, and the two ive let walk this year make it.


----------



## KYDEER16 (Oct 25, 2013)

This is also an App mountain deer, killed close to where I live in eastern Ky. What you think it scores?


----------



## sticknstring33 (Nov 17, 2008)

Mid 190's NET. 20" from being a WR typical.


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

gwm said:


> You believe it will net higher than the Jordan Buck?


I believe it may be close. its going to depend on the amount of non-typical and side to side deductions it has.


----------



## Obi-wanShinobi (Nov 6, 2008)

It's gonna be close. This one is massive in every way.


----------



## Kentucky Lake (Sep 11, 2014)

What did this Buck score as a Typical ? And how long are it's tines ?


----------



## vastomper (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm trying to find out right now.


----------



## vastomper (Sep 25, 2007)

This is what I just now got from his father in law, outside/outside 23". G2's left side 15" right 13 1/2", G3's left 13 1/2" right 14" . Gross scores 218". That's what was just told to me. When I saw it, I was just in shock. The spread was more than what I thought. The deer was aged by a local biologist at 3 y.o. I'm just the middle man here. 180 field dressed.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Looks real close to me .monster for sure


Mountainduck said:


> Here is a FB link with a few more pics to click through.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/141970332527280/photos/a.152219484835698.29820.141970332527280/835621696495470/?type=1&theater
> 
> ...


----------



## sticknstring33 (Nov 17, 2008)

So if he grew 218", that would put the typical subtotal at roughly 209". Take out the 9" abnormal and side-to-side differences and he'll net in the 190's somewhere. Awesome buck, but nowhere near a WR.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

I dont see more than 15" total deductions.

I think he nets over 200 but not a WR


----------



## Bowhunter163 (Sep 25, 2012)

I was told it has been green scored at 203 ish net by an outdoor writer in my area , don't know how much truth there is to that . I didn't think there was even a chance of that untill I seen the picture with it on the girls head . It changes your perspective a little bit , he's a toad . 100% chance I will never kill a deer close to that size


----------



## vastomper (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm telling yall. Pics don't do it justice.


----------



## escout402 (Feb 22, 2011)

vastomper said:


> The deer was aged by a local biologist at 3 y.o. I'm just the middle man here. 180 field dressed.


I would love to see what a cementum annuli test has to say about the age of the deer. If it is a 3 year old, I want to know what high fence mutant farm it escaped from...


----------



## vastomper (Sep 25, 2007)

escout402 said:


> I would love to see what a cementum annuli test has to say about the age of the deer. If it is a 3 year old, I want to know what high fence mutant farm it escaped from...


I'm not up to par on the scoring procedures, just relaying what I'm told. I was expecting 4 or 5. Only high fence round here is woven wire and a string of barbwire.


----------



## rwcole (Nov 21, 2013)

escout402 said:


> I would love to see what a cementum annuli test has to say about the age of the deer. If it is a 3 year old, I want to know what high fence mutant farm it escaped from...


I can promise he didnt come from any high fence.


----------



## widow maker 223 (Sep 7, 2011)

3yr old!!


----------



## DV1 (Dec 12, 2004)

Ky Bob said:


> Goes to show a monster buck can come from any place if it has time to grow.


Even Grand Traverse County Michigan. :wink:


----------



## rustyhart (Feb 20, 2014)

vastomper said:


> The deer was aged by a local biologist at 3 y.o.


Here come the people saying he should have let him walk.


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

what a beast! not wr class but one that will warrant phone calls from cabelas , what a lucky sob


----------



## sc-archer (Jan 4, 2012)

escout402 said:


> I would love to see what a cementum annuli test has to say about the age of the deer. If it is a 3 year old, I want to know what high fence mutant farm it escaped from...


if im not mistaken the hanson buck and the king buck were both aged at 3-4 years old.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

DV1 said:


> Even Grand Traverse County Michigan. :wink:


Manufactured deer can also come from anywhere


----------



## Billie (Jul 1, 2004)

rodney482 said:


> Manufactured deer can also come from anywhere


Ha! True enough!


----------



## rustyhart (Feb 20, 2014)

sc-archer said:


> if im not mistaken the hanson buck and the king buck were both aged at 3-4 years old.


Now I have heard somebody say something about how Milo Hanson should have let his buck have another year.


----------



## Massthru (Oct 24, 2006)

That buck in my opinion is easily going to net over 200". The photo of it in the bed of the truck says it all. It doesn't appear to be able to net over 213" with the measurements im hearing. Hell of a deer and Im sure a amazing memory for him and his family.


----------



## tim2970 (Jan 10, 2010)

Dang thing got out of the pen again...


----------



## ridgerunner1 (Dec 13, 2012)

i put my hands personally on this deer..its a giant. it wasn't killed in friendship, and its not 218.


----------



## ridgerunner1 (Dec 13, 2012)

should net around the 208-210 range


----------



## ridgerunner1 (Dec 13, 2012)

vastomper said:


> This is what I just now got from his father in law, outside/outside 23". G2's left side 15" right 13 1/2", G3's left 13 1/2" right 14" . Gross scores 218". That's what was just told to me. When I saw it, I was just in shock. The spread was more than what I thought. The deer was aged by a local biologist at 3 y.o. I'm just the middle man here. 180 field dressed.


i could be wrong i didn't put a tape myself on it...i seen it 2 days after Doc killed it and they told me then 208 range they thought..nevertheless giant


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

basnbuks said:


>


That buck could be a world champion Mass-a-lete. The mass is definitely world class.


----------



## harvey261 (Sep 14, 2011)

A basic ten, with ten inches in abnormal growth will NEVER be the world record. The 218 is likely total inches. The deer is probably going to net low 190s typical at best. These type of threads are comical, scored by the game warden, calling in the higher powers after he got to 193. Its like a big giant joke. Absolutely amazing deer but lets call it what it is not not make up stuff.


----------



## WICKEDADDICTION (Jul 1, 2013)

harvey261 said:


> A basic ten, with ten inches in abnormal growth will NEVER be the world record. The 218 is likely total inches. The deer is probably going to net low 190s typical at best. These type of threads are comical, scored by the game warden, calling in the higher powers after he got to 193. Its like a big giant joke. Absolutely amazing deer but lets call it what it is not not make up stuff.


Before you start bashing I suggest you go look at the top 20 typical whitetails of all time and look at number 13 real close then come back with your opinion. This may not be wr but will net over 200".


----------



## rustyhart (Feb 20, 2014)

harvey261 said:


> A basic ten, with ten inches in abnormal growth will NEVER be the world record. The 218 is likely total inches. The deer is probably going to net low 190s typical at best. These type of threads are comical, scored by the game warden, calling in the higher powers after he got to 193. Its like a big giant joke. Absolutely amazing deer but lets call it what it is not not make up stuff.


Nobody takes you serious anyway dude, cause you do like to aim for the guts.


----------



## harvey261 (Sep 14, 2011)

which are you considering 13? Stewart?


----------



## gtsum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

What a slob...right here in va to boot!


----------



## Kentucky Lake (Sep 11, 2014)

It looks like another possible world record typical was just taken in Missouri.


----------



## Junglekat (Sep 7, 2006)

Seen that


----------



## Kentucky Lake (Sep 11, 2014)

It supposedly came out of the Appalachian Mountains.


gtsum2 said:


> What a slob...right here in va to boot!


----------



## Sliverflicker (Feb 3, 2008)

Thats one hell of a buck! Don't know if it's going to be a new WR, But it sure looks to me like it will go over 200".


----------



## trkytrack2 (Aug 25, 2009)

Popcorn anyone?


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

Kentucky Lake said:


> It looks like another possible world record typical was just taken in Missouri.


Pic


----------



## sticknstring33 (Nov 17, 2008)

rodney482 said:


> I dont see more than 15" total deductions.
> 
> I think he nets over 200 but not a WR


It's not the symmetry that hurts this buck, it's the abnormal that takes this him out of contention with ease. IF the 218 is correct, then he'll net below 200". Most guys don't realize how much abormal points take away from the typical final score.


----------



## robampton (Nov 24, 2004)

Kentucky Lake said:


> It looks like another possible world record typical was just taken in Missouri.


Hearing about that deer here on AT, but has anyone seen pics? I am from Missouri and havnt heard anything about it. only thing I know for sure is who didn't kill it


----------



## sticknstring33 (Nov 17, 2008)

Thread here:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2372581


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

That deer wont make it either....its and 11 pt..... 5x6....the G5 on the left is a major deduction as are the difference in the H(mass) measurements...the right side is much thicker than the left ......those differences in mass add up to deductions too.....


----------



## MISSION X3 (Apr 14, 2010)

I have a couple of quick questions. Being from Florida i apologize i have not educated myself with the scoring system. I was wandering what "common base" was that a few people said hurt the score. Also why it seems everyone wants the Hansen buck dethroned? Thanks for any info.


----------



## rebelfan1010 (Oct 21, 2014)

Tagging to keep up with it.


----------



## spencer12 (Dec 21, 2009)

Has no one posted the actual net typical score?


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

a common base is where two tines come up from the same base...like a split g2, but are close at the bottom......not really two separate tines.....


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

I like Meat said:


> a common base is where two tines come up from the same base...like a split g2, but are close at the bottom......not really two separate tines.....


Actually, the true definition of common base are two normal scorable points that share the same base. Common based points are good, as you get the true "Figure 8" cross section where they meet the beam. Forked points are where there's only one base (no Figure 8), and the second forked point comes off the other point... not the main beam. That's where you get big deductions.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Sep 27, 2006)

Definitely not topping the WR. I'm thinking it will go high 90s gross.


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

I like Meat said:


> a common base is where two tines come up from the same base...like a split g2, but are close at the bottom......not really two separate tines.....


It seems like you like discounting big deer. In the Missouri thread, you posted the same thing, almost word for word. "5x6", G5 on left side deduction, smaller on left side due to mass., etc. 

It's almost like you don't realize you're commenting on two different threads.


----------



## Kentucky Lake (Sep 11, 2014)

Gross score actually showcases how many inches of antler a buck has.


----------



## ozarksbuckslaye (Jul 24, 2008)

bsites9 said:


> It seems like you like discounting big deer. In the Missouri thread, you posted the same thing, almost word for word. "5x6", G5 on left side deduction, smaller on left side due to mass., etc.
> 
> It's almost like you don't realize you're commenting on two different threads.


B&C and P&Y both deduct for symmetry on typical net score. Basically you go by the smallest of each of the measurements and you double them. MB, G1, G2, G3, G4, G5, G6, G7, C1, C2, C3, C4 all take the smallest measurement from the smallest side and are doubled. Inside spread is the only measurement taken that isn't subject to deductions for asymmetry. If a deer has seventeen typical points on one side and a spike on the other then it gets measured as having only a 2 points. There's no odd numbers on a mirror image and that's how both of their scoring systems work for typical's.


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

Nets are for fishin, gross is total no matter whats on top of its head, if you take a 200" deer and a 190 gross, net em out and the 190 scores more, your 200" deer is still bigger no matter how u look at it


----------



## kens (May 27, 2003)

Here is a deer that was shot in Illinois last year was supposed to net score 208 inches.


----------



## Ky Bob (Nov 11, 2003)

basnbuks said:


> nets are for fishin, gross is total no matter whats on top of its head, if you take a 200" deer and a 190 gross, net em out and the 190 scores more, your 200" deer is still bigger no matter how u look at it


x2................


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

Im pose to go to docs house with another guy this week. Hopefully i can get some scoop strait from the horses mouth, will update when i do


----------



## vastomper (Sep 25, 2007)

basnbuks said:


> Im pose to go to docs house with another guy this week. Hopefully i can get some scoop strait from the horses mouth, will update when i do


Be sure to get a pic standing side by side for comparison [emoji38]


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

vastomper said:


> Be sure to get a pic standing side by side for comparison


I think this deer has seriously gave you a boner.


----------



## vastomper (Sep 25, 2007)

blinginpse said:


> I think this deer has seriously gave you a boner.


I just want others on here understand when he was holding the rack ,it looked big. If they knew how big Doc is for comparison, then it really shows how big this deer is. Hell he'd make a 250lb deer look a buck 50. He's got 3-4 inches on me and 100lb easy.


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

vastomper said:


> I just want others on here understand when he was holding the rack ,it looked big. If they knew how big Doc is for comparison, then it really shows how big this deer is. Hell he'd make a 250lb deer look a buck 50. He's got 3-4 inches on me and 100lb easy.


Im 6' 185 so should compare good


----------



## vastomper (Sep 25, 2007)

basnbuks said:


> Im 6' 185 so should compare good


You'll be his mini me!


----------



## LvToHunt (May 10, 2011)

I would like to hear the story has this giant was taken. Rifle or bow? Assuming rifle but still love a good successful hunting story. Any details?


----------



## nate121080 (Sep 3, 2006)

LvToHunt said:


> I would like to hear the story has this giant was taken. Rifle or bow? Assuming rifle but still love a good successful hunting story. Any details?


Rifle. I was told he overslept and didn't get till his stand till 7:30. Bumped 2 does going in and was feeling bummed when this guy steps out but who knows.


----------



## vastomper (Sep 25, 2007)

I know a rifle. And pretty much the same story as you nate.


----------



## ThomasC4 (Nov 18, 2014)

Ned250 said:


> Don't care if its 180 or 230, thats an amazing animal. :thumbs_up


I think I would have to pass on him. What could he have been if you gave him the right food and another year… :wink: 

Another example of let him go so he can grow gone wrong…


----------



## LvToHunt (May 10, 2011)

ThomasC4 said:


> I think I would have to pass on him. What could he have been if you gave him the right food and another year… :wink:
> 
> Another example of let him go so he can grow gone wrong…


Your joking right?


----------



## rwcole (Nov 21, 2013)

nate121080 said:


> Rifle. I was told he overslept and didn't get till his stand till 7:30. Bumped 2 does going in and was feeling bummed when this guy steps out but who knows.


Same story ive heard. Quite a bit of other details as well that makes you wonder whether it is legit or not!!!


----------



## rustyhart (Feb 20, 2014)

LvToHunt said:


> Your joking right?


I'm pretty sure he's joking, but I guarantee somebody would lie and say that seriously.


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

rwcole said:


> Same story ive heard. Quite a bit of other details as well that makes you wonder whether it is legit or not!!!


What does that mean? Think about it before you respond though. Don't be one of the worst types. That is, the guy who spreads rumors with no proof.


----------



## rwcole (Nov 21, 2013)

bsites9 said:


> What does that mean? Think about it before you respond though. Don't be one of the worst types. That is, the guy who spreads rumors with no proof.


Your right that why i didnt state what i was told in my post. Im pretty confident a few of the details ive gotten were true. If you wanna know than you can pm me otherwise it can all play out!


----------



## LvToHunt (May 10, 2011)

rwcole said:


> Same story ive heard. Quite a bit of other details as well that makes you wonder whether it is legit or not!!!


You're kidding right? Publicly tear a guy down based on rumors. What proof do you have? Probably none. You probably know a guy , who knows a guy who was friend w/ his friend! Pure Jealousy. I've seen this before unfortunately. Here on AT and in person. A guy kills a big buck, people start rumors, then all of a sudden the "truth" comes out and he has to defend himself. More times than not everything is legit. I hate this BS. No place for it.


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

absolute giant! I would much rather kill this buck over the Hanson buck. to be honest with you, when I first seen an exact replica of the Hanson buck it was a let down for me. pencil thin beams and tines do nothing for me. I like mass and character.


----------



## BarryvilleSport (Jul 4, 2014)

Brian andrews called the game warden to verify and score his deer as soon as he killed it


----------



## vastomper (Sep 25, 2007)

BarryvilleSport said:


> Brian andrews called the game warden to verify and score his deer as soon as he killed it


Well....?


----------



## LvToHunt (May 10, 2011)

BarryvilleSport said:


> Brian andrews called the game warden to verify and score his deer as soon as he killed it


Who is Brian Andrews?


----------



## postcount=IQ (Dec 3, 2013)

Giant!


----------



## mtn_goat (Feb 8, 2008)

It was scored on VA scoring system ! Virginia has there own scoring system which adds tip to tip spread and there are a few other differences. A deer scored on the VA system will on average score 20" more than on B&C sytem. This buck was killed about 45 minutes from me.


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

Ohbowhunter815 said:


> You could take him from 16" spread to 22" and you're only gaining 6".


Exactly. Spread dont amount to a hill of beans. I killed this buck back the day before the opening day of gun season here in ky and he scored 162 5/8" with a 11" spread. Hes got 17scorable points 7 " bases And longest tine is 17 " long.


----------



## Kentucky Lake (Sep 11, 2014)

Nice Buck. What County or area ?


ridgehunter70 said:


> Exactly. Spread dont amount to a hill of beans. I killed this buck back the day before the opening day of gun season here in ky and he scored 162 5/8" with a 11" spread. Hes got 17scorable points 7 " bases And longest tine is 17 " long.


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

ridgehunter70 said:


> Exactly. Spread dont amount to a hill of beans. I killed this buck back the day before the opening day of gun season here in ky and he scored 162 5/8" with a 11" spread. Hes got 17scorable points 7 " bases And longest tine is 17 " long.


South central part of the state.


----------



## greenearchery11 (Dec 12, 2010)

My dad scores for P&Y and B&C and he scored at all the deer classics back in the 90s and 2000s. Guys that raised deer would even call him in to score them live, I've seen my far share of huge deer and while this deer is a stud, It is no where near the Milo Hansen buck. If the game warden got to 193 and called people in, I'm willing to bet, if he actually knew what he was doing, that is about where he stopped. If he is scoring it typical he isn't clean enough to make it nor the antler big enough to make up for the deductions. He has the mass so he makes up some there. Your buddies buck's [email protected] and G3 are probably 14" each while the Milo bucks G2, G3, and G4s are probably over and right at 14". Plus the Milo bucks main beams porbably has every bit of 8-10"s longer than your buddy's buck. Again it is a freaking stud of a buck and I'd sell my soul to shoot a buck like that but it's not going to be a typical world record.


----------



## greenearchery11 (Dec 12, 2010)

Fulldraw1972 said:


> Your not understanding. Nontypical points are not added to a gross score. The typical frame is added then subtractedd for symmetry. Then the total of abnormal points is added to the typical net score.


Yes if you are scoring the deer Nontypical. He said that this was the new typical WR and in that case the abnormals , would be subtracted from the typical score, if submitted as a typical framed score.


----------



## Fulldraw1972 (Jan 6, 2012)

greenearchery11 said:


> Yes if you are scoring the deer Nontypical. He said that this was the new typical WR and in that case the abnormals , would be subtracted from the typical score, if submitted as a typical framed score.


Yes I had a brain fart that day. I was thinking nontypical for some reason instead of a typical.


----------



## greenearchery11 (Dec 12, 2010)

goathollow said:


> Will someone make a note to PM when this all settled; I'm mildly curious to know the outcome but not interested in the peeing contest. I need to get back to work to make some money so I can go back to the woods this weekend!


There are bucks that have tagged in Brown county IL that were killed in Northern Iowa, during the rut, bucks just run. they dont care how far or where they are going.


----------



## greenearchery11 (Dec 12, 2010)

Fulldraw1972 said:


> Yes I had a brain fart that day. I was thinking nontypical for some reason instead of a typical.


I was a little late, on the response. No worries, we all have our brain fart moments.


----------



## danesdad (Feb 6, 2007)

Beautiful der? Unquestionably.
WR deer? I think not.


----------



## Buck Up (Feb 15, 2013)

This is one heck of a buck and the one above with the 11" spread is really nice. I think what people forget is just how huge a deer needs to be to get close to 213". That rack has to have everything-long tines, long main beams, good mass, symmetry and spread to get there. In the history of record keeping, 213 is the biggest and most perfect anyone has found in 100 yrs, the next closest is 206 and that was the record for how many yrs?

Look at the book, how many bucks are between 206 and 213......NONE! Just says how rare and hard to beat the Hansen buck is. I guess what I'm trying to say is that there are huge bucks with narrow racks but to be king of them all, it's going to take a buck with huge everything to get there. My bet is that we are still talking about someone beating the Hansen buck for another 25 yrs at least.


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

I dont put any of my deer in the pope and young books because I highly dissagree with the way the scoring system is. Imo if a deer grew a 1" point then that point should count as a total score and not be taken away. They say the score is based on a (perfect rack) then please show me a (perfect rack). Imo if a deer grew it then he earned it. Its just another way for a group of people to get money from you.


----------



## spencer12 (Dec 21, 2009)

Any news?


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Comes up short.


----------



## ozarksbuckslaye (Jul 24, 2008)

The only thing special about the Hanson buck is its symmetry. There has been lots of higher scoring typical deer killed than his but didn't get recognized on the account of stupid deductions for what they consider to be abnormal points. The stickers for sure wont count on this deer. I'm definitely not expecting to see an over 213" net either for it but it certainly wont have many deductions.


----------



## M.Magis (Oct 2, 2003)

ozarksbuckslaye said:


> There has been lots of higher scoring typical deer killed than his but didn't get recognized on the account of stupid deductions for what they consider to be abnormal points. .


Define "lots". There have been a few, but certainly not a lot.


----------



## saskguy (Aug 25, 2007)

> The stickers for sure wont count on this deer.


Yes they will, unless it is scored non typical.


----------



## nflook765 (Dec 12, 2009)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> 6 inches is a lot on a 200inch deer


Agreed. Plus the fact that wider spread generally equates to longer main beams.


----------



## Spider-Assassin (Jan 31, 2012)

ridgehunter70 said:


> I dont put any of my deer in the pope and young books because I highly dissagree with the way the scoring system is. Imo if a deer grew a 1" point then that point should count as a total score and not be taken away. They say the score is based on a (perfect rack) then please show me a (perfect rack). Imo if a deer grew it then he earned it. Its just another way for a group of people to get money from you.


^I'm with this guy. I think every cm of the rack counts and should be included in the score. Easy way to eliminate error is to let them dry for the 60 day period, then do a water displacement "dip". Coat the antlers in an oil of some kind to keep them from absorbing the water. Settles everything.


----------



## Matte (Oct 4, 2006)

Remember it took almost 50 years to come up with a very good scoring system with a lot of input from some of the worlds most brilliant hunters/biologist. I will always be on the side of those type of records from B&C/P&Y. The scoring system was based on genes and not just about the amount of antler grown but how it grew.


----------



## PAdorn (Dec 4, 2013)

I agree with every inch should count. If he grew it, it counts


----------



## w259 buffalo (Mar 11, 2010)

The Buckmaster's scoring system is all antler, no deductions, and no spread.


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

Matte said:


> Remember it took almost 50 years to come up with a very good scoring system with a lot of input from some of the worlds most brilliant hunters/biologist. I will always be on the side of those type of records from B&C/P&Y. The scoring system was based on genes and not just about the amount of antler grown but how it grew.


And I couldn't care less about some (expert) hunters and biologist. The scoring system still sucks


----------



## Fulldraw1972 (Jan 6, 2012)

ridgehunter70 said:


> And I couldn't care less about some (expert) hunters and biologist. The scoring system still sucks


You do know that SCI scores every tine. Also on a typical any nontypical tines don't count against your score. 

For the guys that want every inch to count. If that was the case the book would be choked full of entries. Were do you draw the line for a typical and nontypical? The OP's buck in question wouldn't be the world record either. Its been stated its gross score is 218" and had like 4 nontypical points or something like that.


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

w259 buffalo said:


> The Buckmaster's scoring system is all antler, no deductions, and no spread.



Buckmaster's ?? ... ROFLMAO !! :thumbs_do:thumbs_do


----------



## Darius McDaniel (Dec 8, 2014)

Guys...I'm sorry to rain on every ones parade, but that deer will not be a WR. He is a heck of a deer, but every one is saying this is the new wr?? Are you serious?? HE WILL NOT BE A WR!!


----------



## w259 buffalo (Mar 11, 2010)

I like Meat said:


> Buckmaster's ?? ... ROFLMAO !! :thumbs_do:thumbs_do


May I ask why???


----------



## BuckTeeth (Apr 12, 2012)

PAdorn said:


> I agree with every inch should count. If he grew it, it counts


Couldnt agree more. Why not use some type of scoring where the rack is submerged in a tank of water and the volume it displaces is measured. This would be the only real true way to encorporate every aspect of the deer's antlers and get a true overall size measurement.


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

w259 buffalo said:


> May I ask why???


it's BUCKMASTERS....thats why...... I have way more respect for P&Y and B&C.....


----------



## AllOut (Jan 23, 2009)

greenearchery11 said:


> My dad scores for P&Y and B&C and he scored at all the deer classics back in the 90s and 2000s*. Guys that raised deer would even call him in to score them live,* I've seen my far share of huge deer and while this deer is a stud, It is no where near the Milo Hansen buck. If the game warden got to 193 and called people in, I'm willing to bet, if he actually knew what he was doing, that is about where he stopped. If he is scoring it typical he isn't clean enough to make it nor the antler big enough to make up for the deductions. He has the mass so he makes up some there. Your buddies buck's [email protected] and G3 are probably 14" each while the Milo bucks G2, G3, and G4s are probably over and right at 14". Plus the Milo bucks main beams porbably has every bit of 8-10"s longer than your buddy's buck. Again it is a freaking stud of a buck and I'd sell my soul to shoot a buck like that but it's not going to be a typical world record.


B&C and P&Y strictly forbid their scores from measuring live animals....
Just saying


----------



## w259 buffalo (Mar 11, 2010)

I like Meat said:


> it's BUCKMASTERS....thats why...... I have way more respect for P&Y and B&C.....


Sorry to hear you are not a fan of Buckmasters. I also respect P&Y and B&C. But I believe Buckmasters is much fairer on score.


----------



## Spider-Assassin (Jan 31, 2012)

BuckTeeth said:


> Couldnt agree more. Why not use some type of scoring where the rack is submerged in a tank of water and the volume it displaces is measured. This would be the only real true way to encorporate every aspect of the deer's antlers and get a true overall size measurement.


see post #318


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

w259 buffalo said:


> Sorry to hear you are not a fan of Buckmasters. I also respect P&Y and B&C. But I believe Buckmasters is much fairer on score.


 I use the P&Y/B&C for scoring, I do like the Idea of the gross score vs net........that being said, I'd rather say I have a P&Y or B&C record deer than saying I have a "Buckmasters" record deer....lol....


----------



## M.Magis (Oct 2, 2003)

AllOut said:


> B&C and P&Y strictly forbid their scores from measuring live animals....
> Just saying


What? Can I ask why?


----------



## snapper tapper (Aug 5, 2009)

BuckTeeth said:


> Couldnt agree more. Why not use some type of scoring where the rack is submerged in a tank of water and the volume it displaces is measured. This would be the only real true way to encorporate every aspect of the deer's antlers and get a true overall size measurement.


I've been saying that for years ! Totally agree


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

Fulldraw1972 said:


> You do know that SCI scores every tine. Also on a typical any nontypical tines don't count against your score.
> 
> For the guys that want every inch to count. If that was the case the book would be choked full of entries. Were do you draw the line for a typical and nontypical? The OP's buck in question wouldn't be the world record either. Its been stated its gross score is 218" and had like 4 nontypical points or something like that.


Dont they also deduct for nontypical? Im not real familiar with the way they score but I do know I dont like them "taking away" points if they grew them.


----------



## Fulldraw1972 (Jan 6, 2012)

ridgehunter70 said:


> Dont they also deduct for nontypical? Im not real familiar with the way they score but I do know I dont like them "taking away" points if they grew them.


No they do not deduct for nontypical tines. They dont even deduct for unsymmetrical. They do have 3 different minimums though. Bronze, Silver and Gold. Any nontypical tines are in the supplemental informantion but not total score. The way I understand it they will accept high fenced animals. If that matters.


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

Fulldraw1972 said:


> No they do not deduct for nontypical tines. They dont even deduct for unsymmetrical. They do have 3 different minimums though. Bronze, Silver and Gold. Any nontypical tines are in the supplemental informantion but not total score. The way I understand it they will accept high fenced animals. If that matters.


On a typical pope and young deer they will deduct from one side to the other. I know this cause when I went to enter this 8ptr in the books thats when me and the offical scorer had the dissagreement. From that point I told him what they could do with their scoring system. Having my bucks in a book dont make me any more proud. I know they are big and thats all that matters. Just another money scheme.


----------



## Fulldraw1972 (Jan 6, 2012)

ridgehunter70 said:


> On a typical pope and young deer they will deduct from one side to the other. I know this cause when I went to enter this 8ptr in the books thats when me and the offical scorer had the dissagreement. From that point I told him what they could do with their scoring system. Having my bucks in a book dont make me any more proud. I know they are big and thats all that matters. Just another money scheme.


I know all to well about getting deducts for symmetry on a P and Y deer. The first buck I ever shot that would come close to making book was a 136 8 pointer. Well I never had him officially scored because every time I measured him and subtracted the deductions I came up with 124 6/8 ruffly. He had zero nontypical tines but the symmetry difference killed him. I finally shot a typical deer this year that will make book. I have green scored him at 130 as an 8 pointer with zero nontypical tines and only ruffly 2" of symmetry deducts.


----------



## Matte (Oct 4, 2006)

I will take my B&C and P&Y bucks anytime. If some would research where hunting was at when these premier clubs started they might gain a little more respect for their record keeping. Without these clubs we may not know hunting as we know of it today. I will take 50 years of people working through their differences and 2 world wars to come together with the nations hunter in their best interest. That is the nice thing you learn after shooting a lot of trophy deer, you learn to appreciate the system and why it works so well.


----------



## jewalker7842 (Aug 15, 2011)

It's a big deer no doubt, but I'm not seeing 200 there. I've seen deer with more mass than that score less than that.


----------



## AllOut (Jan 23, 2009)

M.Magis said:


> What? Can I ask why?


They just do....
From B&C


----------



## ATLurker (Jan 2, 2011)

BuckTeeth said:


> Couldnt agree more. Why not use some type of scoring where the rack is submerged in a tank of water and the volume it displaces is measured. This would be the only real true way to encorporate every aspect of the deer's antlers and get a true overall size measurement.


Pretty sure they can laser 3d scan racks now and software spits out a super accurate score


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

So... we go to water displacement or laser scoring. How many measurers do you think we'd have who could invest in the equipment it would take to do this? It sounds good in theory, but not practicable. Seriously... think about how big a vessel would have to be to fit in a big world-class whitetail rack. How accurate do you think a measuring device would be on that large of a scale... that measurers can just keep around the house? How much variance do you think these devices would have from one tank to another? Heck... even figuring out how "deep" to dip it would vary, as pedicles don't tend to grow perfectly perpendicular for dipping and you wouldn't want to get any of the skullcap in it. Maybe we just have everyone to drive to Chatfield or Missoula to get it measured by the "official" measuring tank?

Face it... people would still complain.


----------



## ATLurker (Jan 2, 2011)

KC-IL said:


> So... we go to water displacement or laser scoring. How many measurers do you think we'd have who could invest in the equipment it would take to do this? It sounds good in theory, but not practicable. Seriously... think about how big a vessel would have to be to fit in a big world-class whitetail rack. How accurate do you think a measuring device would be on that large of a scale... that measurers can just keep around the house? How much variance do you think these devices would have from one tank to another? Heck... even figuring out how "deep" to dip it would vary, as pedicles don't tend to grow perfectly perpendicular for dipping and you wouldn't want to get any of the skullcap in it. Maybe we just have everyone to drive to Chatfield or Missoula to get it measured by the "official" measuring tank?
> 
> Face it... people would still complain.


Somewhere on the net I remember somethin about scoring the king buck with a laser scanner and it was accurate to 1/1000 of a millimeter according to the scorer. Going from memory on that though.


----------



## Tim10610 (Jun 7, 2013)

Not a world record, but without a doubt, a world-class deer. The side shot of the deer on the tailgate of the truck is incredible!!


----------



## greenearchery11 (Dec 12, 2010)

AllOut said:


> They just do....
> From B&C


I'm sorry I must have missed the part where I said he used any sorts of restraints. I sat there and petted a 185" typical 10pt when I was 8 years old while my dad through a tape on it. I doesn't say DO NOT MEASURE LIVE ANIMALS, it says do not measure them with restraints, thank you for allowing me the opportunity to make you look like an idiot since that's what you were trying to do to me lol


----------



## ozarksbuckslaye (Jul 24, 2008)

ozarksbuckslaye said:


> The stickers for sure wont count on this deer.





saskguy said:


> Yes they will, unless it is scored non typical.


I stand corrected. I thought I was sure but now I'm really confused. 
I thought abnormal points were measured and then deducted the same as if the deer didn't even grow them.

So how does that work? Lets just say the stickers aren't even on there and the final net score is 200". Now lets say it does have stickers and all together they measure 9". Does that put the final net up to 209" or do they go against the net score bringing it down to 191"?


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

Goes against typ score.


----------



## saskguy (Aug 25, 2007)

> So how does that work? Lets just say the stickers aren't even on there and the final net score is 200". Now lets say it does have stickers and all together they measure 9". Does that put the final net up to 209" or do they go against the net score bringing it down to 191"?


If scored as a typical then 191
209 if scored as anon typical


----------



## AllOut (Jan 23, 2009)

greenearchery11 said:


> I'm sorry I must have missed the part where I said he used any sorts of restraints. I sat there and petted a 185" typical 10pt when I was 8 years old while my dad through a tape on it. I doesn't say DO NOT MEASURE LIVE ANIMALS, it says do not measure them with restraints, thank you for allowing me the opportunity to make you look like an idiot since that's what you were trying to do to me lol


You must have missed the part where is said "of any method but not limited too".....
A fence, pen, cage etc. anything other the free ranging wild is considered restrained. 
I posted just one of their rules, they also have a policy statement saying why. Which is to keep people from trying to come up with a commercial value of an animal by using their system. It's also states in their "fair chase rules" that the animal must have been a free range wild animal to be scored. 
My intention wasn't to make you look an idiot. More to give you a heads up that you're posting something online that could possibly get your dad in trouble with the clubs. Again I wasnt trying to make you look like an idiot. I don't have too, you now seemed to be doing that just fine on your own.


----------



## greenearchery11 (Dec 12, 2010)

AllOut said:


> You must have missed the part where is said "of any method but not limited too".....
> A fence, pen, cage etc. anything other the free ranging wild is considered restrained.
> I posted just one of their rules, they also have a policy statement saying why. Which is to keep people from trying to come up with a commercial value of an animal by using their system. It's also states in their "fair chase rules" that the animal must have been a free range wild animal to be scored.
> My intention wasn't to make you look an idiot. More to give you a heads up that you're posting something online that could possibly get your dad in trouble with the clubs. Again I wasnt trying to make you look like an idiot. I don't have too, you now seemed to be doing that just fine on your own.


Question? Who do you think scores people's deer for them? Higher powers? No crap to submit it to B&C it has to be free range, when did I say he was scoring the animals for B&C submission? They simply wanted to know what a buck's score was. It doesn't hold weight, they just wanted to know what they had.


----------



## nate121080 (Sep 3, 2006)

mtn_goat said:


> It was scored on VA scoring system ! Virginia has there own scoring system which adds tip to tip spread and there are a few other differences. A deer scored on the VA system will on average score 20" more than on B&C sytem. This buck was killed about 45 minutes from me.


No got the down low today. It did score 218 b&c BUT that is total of all bone as far as i know. I can get his main frame to 203 and im being generous so the 218 I figured came from total bone. So he actually will gross 203 or so. Take away his kickers and side to side deductions he will prob net low to mid 180. I've heard a lot of rumors. Stuff like he was shot at night, over a bait pile, no license, warden confiscated it even that he raised it in a barn lol. The warden did confiscate it but not cause of any wrong doing by him. The taxidermist it was at isn't licensed which is a no no and he got popped with like 10 citations. Deer was returned to doc.


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

http://m.roanoke.com/sports/outdoor...579-ba6a-5d75-8da6-d2fbd3a14388.html?mode=jqm


----------



## LvToHunt (May 10, 2011)

basnbuks said:


> http://m.roanoke.com/sports/outdoor...579-ba6a-5d75-8da6-d2fbd3a14388.html?mode=jqm


Interesting story. Good for him!


----------



## spencer12 (Dec 21, 2009)

Any idea on a final score?


----------



## Tracker12 (Sep 22, 2003)

ridgehunter70 said:


> On a typical pope and young deer they will deduct from one side to the other. I know this cause when I went to enter this 8ptr in the books thats when me and the offical scorer had the dissagreement. From that point I told him what they could do with their scoring system. Having my bucks in a book dont make me any more proud. I know they are big and thats all that matters. Just another money scheme.


If it don't matter to you why did you try to enter it.


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

Tracker12 said:


> If it don't matter to you why did you try to enter it.


Because I didnt know how they scored them before i had the discussion with the guy. Oh brilliant one


----------



## jeeckel (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm not into record books and such but I would be happy to kill a buck like that with my pickup. very nice.


----------



## Kentucky Lake (Sep 11, 2014)

Any more news on this Buck ?


----------



## Kentucky Lake (Sep 11, 2014)

What did this Buck end up scoring ?


----------



## vastomper (Sep 25, 2007)

No "official" word yet. I asked today.


----------



## MonsterMadness (Sep 1, 2009)

Any word on official score??


----------



## caylej24 (Nov 8, 2013)

Its a really nice deer... World record?? Maybe...but be mindful that pictures can be deceiving and this deer may be bigger or smaller than it actually looks in the pics.


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

*Awe man, open an old wound....*

I hate posting this picture as I could have sat this stand when this guy shot this buck on my buddies place in Ks- but passed- 
FWIW, he shot it and lost it for a day...all he said was it was big, he had no idea it was like his second deer with a bow...... I found it for him, grosses 213"- not sure what it nets


----------

